# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes >  ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΕ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ-ΝΟΡΒΗΓΙΑ-ΔΑΝΙΑ

## threshtox

Xαιρετώ για άλλη μια φορά το φόρουμ σε άλλο ένα νήμα, που αφορά άλλο ένα ταξίδι, δύο χρόνια μετά το προηγούμενο. Tο έχω πει πολλές φορές εδώ μέσα, δεν είμαι ούτε ναυτικός, ούτε ειδικός. Ένας απλός καραβολάτρης είμαι, και θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό, που, έστω και λίγο αργά στη ζωή μου, έχω την ευκαιρία να κάνω ταξίδια, που αντέχει η τσέπη και η ψυχική και σωματική υγεία σε αυτούς τους καιρούς που ζούμε. Και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάποιες από τις εικόνες που είδα και αποτύπωσα.
Είχα κανονίσει τον Μάρτιο του 2020 μια εβδομάδα σε Αμβούργο και Κίελο, με απώτερους φωτογραφικούς στόχους τα λιμάνια τους, το κανάλι του Κιέλου και το ναυτικό μουσείο του Αμβούργου. Δυστυχώς, λόγω της επέλασης του covid, ακύρωσα το ταξίδι, αν και θα μπορούσε να γίνει. Στην πρώτη ευκαιρία, είχα πει στον εαυτό μου ότι θα το κάνω και μέσα Σεπτέμβρη πήρα τη μεγάλη απόφαση, με ελαφρώς (έως βαρέως) διαφοροποιημένο πρόγραμμα. Πάμε λοιπόν..
28 Νοεμβρίου πτήση για Αμβούργο, συνάντηση με ένα καλό φίλο και συνοδοιπόρο που ερχόταν από Πολωνία και από τον κεντρικό σταθμό της πόλης απευθείας με τρένο στο Κίελο. Το επιβατηγό λιμάνι είναι στο βάθος του κόλπου (ας το φανταστούμε σαν ένα λίγο πλαγιαστό «υ») και οι δύο επιβατικοί σταθμοί βρίσκονται ο ένας απέναντι από τον άλλον. Δυτικά της Stena (με προορισμό το Γκέτεμποργκ) και ανατολικά της Color (με προορισμό το Όσλο). Μέσω μιας πεζογέφυρας πάνω από το κανάλι, η απόσταση μεταξύ τους είναι περίπου δέκα με δεκαπέντε λεπτά. Το πρώτο απόγευμα, στο λιμάνι ήταν αραγμένο τα Stena Germanica (2001, ex Stena Hollandica, Stena Germanica III), το οποίο μετά την 52μετρη επέκταση το 2007, έχει μήκος 241 και πλάτος 29 μέτρα (χρησιμοποιώ και το διαδίκτυο για κάποιες πληροφορίες), 
ZZZZ 0002.jpg ZZZZ 0011 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0019 (Copy).jpg

ενώ απέναντι στο σταθμό της Color ήταν δεμένο το Color Carrier (1998, 154X22), το οποίο σύμφωνα με τα κιτάπια έχει αλλάξει κάμποσα ονόματα (Finncarrier, Birka Carrier, Carrier, United Carrier).
ZZZZ 0026 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0036 (Copy).jpg
(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## threshtox

Πρώτο -και τελευταίο- πρωινό στο Κίελο. Τα αρχικά μας πλάνα ήταν να ταξιδέψουμε με Stena για Γκέτεμποργκ και από εκεί με τρένο για Όσλο. Το ένστικτο, όμως,  υπερίσχυσε της τσέπης και επελέγη η Color Line. Και δικαιωθήκαμε. 
ZZZZ 0080 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0070.jpgZZZZ 0073.jpgZZZZ 0177 (Copy).jpg

Kαι αφού γλιτώσαμε τη σύλληψη από κάτι καλούς αστυνομικούς στο terminal της Color (είμαστε γενικά ύποπτες φάτσες), καταφέραμε να μπούμε στο πλοίο, μην είμαστε ακριβώς έτοιμοι για το τι θα δουν τα μάτια μας... 
Το Color Magic (2007, 224x35, 1016 καμπίνες, 2700 επιβάτες) ήταν ένα εκπληκτικό πλωτό ξενοδοχείο και θεωρώ, χωρίς να έχω ταξιδέψει με κρουαζιερόπλοιο, ότι είναι ο,τι πιο κοντινό σε αυτό.

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## Ellinis

Eνδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες, το "sun deck" - ας το πούμε και έτσι μιας και δεν έχει πολύ ήλιο σε αυτά τα μέρη - είναι όντως πολύ περιποιημένο. Δείξε μας και άλλες από το εσωτερικό του άμα έχεις

----------


## threshtox

ZZZZ 0165.jpg
Aυτό είναι το deck plan, όσο διακρίνεται τέλος πάντων.
H Magic Promenade κυριαρχεί στο κατάστρωμα 7 στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος, κατά μήκος του πλοίου, με τις εσωτερικές καμπίνες των 8 και 9 να βλέπουν μέσα σε αυτόν τον περίπατο (μαζί και η δικιά μας) και καταλήγει εκπληκτικό Manhattan εστιατόριο στην πρύμη και το Palazzo night club στην πλώρη, με διαφόρων τύπων εστιατόρια και μπαρ κατά μήκος της βόλτας. Με καταστήματα duty free, ρούχων, αρωμάτων, να καλύπτουν τεράστιες εκτάσεις στο πλοίο. Με κέντρο συνεδριάσεων, spa, disco και bar παρατηρητήριο στα ψηλότερα καταστρώματα, καθώς και ατελείωτους εξωτερικούς χώρους για περπάτημα στο κατάστρωμα 13. Κάποιοι χώροι ήταν προσβάσιμοι μόνο με κράτηση, όπως κατάλαβα και ομολογώ ότι δεν μπήκαμε σε αρκετούς από αυτούς, ειδικά στα ψηλότερα καταστρώματα.
ZZZZ 0173.jpg
ZZZZ 0075.jpgZZZZ 0076.jpg

Ο κόσμος ήταν αρκετός, έως πολύς. Κυρίως Νορβηγοί μέσης και τρίτης ηλικίας, που άφηναν χρήματα παντού. Όλα τα μαγαζιά ήταν γεμάτα για ώρες, όλα τα μπαρ είχαν κόσμο (και ζωντανή μουσική, εννοείται), τα εστιατόρια επίσης. Υποθέτω ότι και τη νύχτα θα συνεχιζόταν η κίνηση αμείωτη, γιατί δεν συνεχίσαμε.  
Στα αρνητικά του ταξιδιού (για μένα που κάθομαι σχεδόν μόνο έξω στο Αιγαίο) είναι ότι κάποιες στιγμές ξεχνάς τελείως ότι είσαι σε πλοίο. Παραδέχομαι ότι αυτό είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα. Επίσης ότι το ταξίδι το χειμώνα είναι στη συντριπτική του πλειοψηφία νυχτερινό κι έτσι δεν έχει κάποιος σαν και μένα την ευκαιρία να χαζεύει έξω. (ορίστε, το είπα και έβγαλα και τον κυκλαδίτη από μέσα μου) Αλλά και να έχει την ευκαιρία, ήταν τέτοιο το κρύο, που δεν άντεχες εύκολα σε εξωτερικούς χώρους. Εύχομαι όλα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου να είναι κάτι τέτοια..

(συνεχίζεται)

----------


## threshtox

Πριν συνεχίσω, να προσθέσω κάποιες ακόμα φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό (και όχι μόνο) του Color Magic

ZZZZ 0446.jpgZZZZ 0450.jpgZZZZ 0456.jpgZZZZ 0459.jpgZZZZ 0453.jpg

Ας πω κάπου εδώ, κάποια πράγματα που μου έκαναν εντύπωση από το πλοίο. 
Σχεδόν απόλυτη έλλειψη τηλεοράσεων, βέβαια. Έχει τόσα πράγματα να κάνει κανείς μέσα στο πλοίο, που είναι γελοίο να μιλάμε για οθόνες που θα αποχαυνώνουν τον κόσμο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετικό αγοραστικό κοινό και τρόπο προσέγγισής του από τις εταιρίες. 
Στο ταξίδι ήταν δεκάδες άτομα με κινητικά προβλήματα. Ήταν εκπληκτικές οι διευκολύνσεις που είχαν σε όλους τους χώρους του πλοίου, οι προτεραιότητες στα εστιατόρια, καθώς και η γενικότερη πρόσβασή τους σε όλες τις δραστηριότητες. 
Σε άμεση σχέση με το από πάνω, τα δεκάδες ασανσέρ, κατά μήκος της Magic Promenade και πόσα άλλα που δεν είδα δλδ σε διάφορους λαβύρινθους του πλοίου. Εξαιρετικό να ανεβαίνεις 5, 6 και 7 καταστρώματα, αλλά μάλλον ανούσιο να τα χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος χωρίς λόγο ή πρόβλημα στην κάθοδο. Ας περπατήσουμε και λίγο, ε;
Ανοιχτά καταστρώματα. Καλά τα είπες φίλε Ellinis, ήλιο δεν έχουν, αλλά χώρους εξωτερικούς έχουν, να φάνε κι οι κότες. Μόνο που δεν λειτουργούν τα εξωτερικά μπαρ του πλοίου μέσα στο καταχείμωνο. 
Είναι το καλύτερο πλοίο που έχω ταξιδέψει;;; (όχι ότι είναι πολλά, δλδ) Δύσκολο το ερώτημα. Κονταροχτυπιέται με το επίσης εκπληκτικό Viking Grace, το οποίο είναι λιγότερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, αλλά εξίσου εντυπωσιακό και εξυπηρετεί διαφορετικής λογικής γραμμή. Αλλά, μα την πίστη μου, το Color Magic είναι βάπορας!

(Συνεχίζεται)

----------


## threshtox

Το θετικότερο στο ταξίδι ήταν, ότι συνέβη αυτό για το οποίο το προτιμήσαμε. Ξυπνάμε το πρωί και όλα έξω είναι άσπρα. Μέσα σε ένα κάτασπρο τοπίο, με το χιόνι να καλύπτει τους εξωτερικούς και να γίνεται πάγος σε χρόνο μηδέν. Σφοδρή χιονοθύελλα στην αρχή, που κόπασε αργότερα κι έτσι βολτάραμε στο αγαπημένο και καθόλου γρουσούζικο κατάστρωμα 13. 
ZZZZ 0461.jpgZZZZ 0463.jpgZZZZ 0464 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0467 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0475.jpg
Φτάσαμε σε ένα κάτασπρο Όσλο, απολαμβάνοντας την πλεύση κοντά στο λιμάνι, καθυστερώντας πάρα πολύ να βγούμε από το πλοίο (σχεδόν δύο ώρες), λόγω της έναρξης ενισχυμένων μέτρων εισόδου στη χώρα, αλλά ποιος βιάζεται;

----------


## threshtox

To Όσλο περπατιέται σχετικά εύκολα, ιδιαίτερα γύρω από το λιμάνι και την επόμενη μέρα, με σαφώς καλύτερο καιρό (-5 Κελσίου), φτάσαμε με τα πόδια έως τον σταθμό της Color ξανά, όπου το κονταδελφό Color Fantasy (2004, 224x35m) μας χάρισε εξαιρετικές πόζες πριν και κατά την αναχώρησή του για το Κίελο. Τεράστιος ο κόλπος του Όσλο με τα πλοιάρια (που, όπως σε κάμποσες πόλεις του βορρά, ανήκουν στις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες) να κάνουν τα εσωτερικά δρομολόγια και με τον επιβατηγό σταθμό της Color να είναι αρκετά πιο κοντά στην έξοδο του λιμανιού, σε σχέση με αυτόν της DFDS, που βρίσκεται ανατολικότερα, προς το βάθος του κόλπου. 

ZZZZ 0490 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0499 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0502 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0516 (Copy).jpgZZZZ 0524 (Copy).jpg

----------


## threshtox

Κι εδώ το δεύτερο μέρος από το Color Fantasy, κατά την αναχώρησή του...

ZZZZ 0582 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0599 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0623 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0674 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0732 (Copy).jpg

----------


## threshtox

2 Δεκέμβρη και ετοιμαζόμαστε για το τελευταίο ταξίδι του ταξιδιού. Επόμενος σταθμός, Κοπεγχάγη. DFDS και Pearl Seaways. Και πρώτη φορά στα ταξίδια μου στο βορρά, που, με την άφιξή μας στον επιβατικό σταθμό, μπήκαμε αμέσως στο πλοίο, σχεδόν δύο ώρες πριν τον απόπλου. Η δίκλινη καμπίνα που είχα κλείσει ήταν για 1,26 άτομα (κάτι super oικονομικά πακέτα, κλπ), στα όρια της κλειστοφοβίας και της ακινησίας. Στη ρεσεψιόν, όμως, μια πολύ ευγενική κυρία μας άλλαξε καμπίνα, χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση και οι συνθήκες βελτιώθηκαν αισθητά. Την ευχαριστούμε για αυτό. 
Το Pearl Seaways (1989, 177x29 ex Athena (Viking line), Langapuri Star Aquarius, Star Aquarius, Pearl of Scandinavia, Aquarius και, από το 2011, Pearl Seaways) είναι ένα βαπόρι σαφώς πιο «θαλασσινό» από το Color Magic και για αυτό κάθε σύγκριση είναι άτοπη. Κλασικό πλοίο Βαλτικής, με τους γνωστούς άπλετους και χαλαρούς χώρους που χαρακτηρίζουν τέτοια βαπόρια, δεν κρύβει την ηλικία του. Εξαιρετικό συν, τα ευμεγέθη μοντέλα παλιών καραβιών στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους του. Άλλο ένα θετικό του ταξιδιού, ο ελάχιστος κόσμος που συνταξίδευε, γεγονός που έκανε την όλη μας εμπειρία πιο άνετη και ευχάριστη. Άλλο ένα που μου έκανε εντύπωση, ότι μια συχνότητα στην τηλεόραση της καμπίνας, ήταν συντονισμένη με μια κάμερα στην πλώρη, δείχνοντάς μας την πορεία του πλοίου, ανάμεσα στα νησάκια, κατά την αναχώρηση, αν και μόλις έπεσε ο ήλιος λίγο αργότερα, το μόνο που έδειχνε η κάμερα ήταν το απόλυτο σκοτάδι. 
Στην αναχώρηση από το Όσλο, είχε αρκετό αέρα και για πρώτη φορά σταματήσαμε τις φωτογραφίες σε ένα υπέροχο σκηνικό, επειδή στο δωδέκατο+ κατάστρωμα, το κρύο ήταν αφόρητο.


ZZZZ 0785 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0800 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0805 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0778.jpg ZZZZ 0781.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Deck plan του Pearl Seaways και τα μοντέλα πλοίων στα σαλόνια του. 

ZZZZ 0810.jpg

ZZZZ 0811.jpg ZZZZ 0817.jpg ZZZZ 0818.jpg ZZZZ 0821.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Εδώ κάποιοι εσωτερικοί χώροι του πλοίου..

ZZZZ 0814.jpg ZZZZ 0823.jpgZZZZ 0816.jpg ZZZZ 0824.jpg

Η συνηθισμένη προδοσία του κινητού. Δύο φωτογραφίες πήραν κλίση 90 μοιρών και τις κλαίει η μοίρα τους.

----------


## threshtox

...και κάποιοι εξωτερικοί χώροι από το Pearl Seaways. Λίγο αργότερα, μας έφαγε το κρύο..

ZZZZ 0830 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0832 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0836 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0838 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 0843 (Copy).jpg

----------


## threshtox

To άλλο πρωινό φτάσαμε στη βροχερή Κοπεγχάγη, αφού προηγουμένως το πλοίο έκανε ενδιάμεση στάση στο Φρέντρικσχαβν (ή κάπως έτσι), εν τω μέσω της νυκτός. Το εμπορικό λιμάνι της Κοπεγχάγης εκτείνεται σε δύο πλευρές. Η πρώτη πριν τον σταθμό της DFDS, στο βόρειο μέρος του λιμανιού, ενώ το δεύτερο κομμάτι είναι στο μέρος της πόλης ανατολικά του μεγάλου καναλιού που τη διασχίζει.

Εδώ το κοντεϊνεράδικο Mistral

ZZZZ 1178 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 1219 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 1238 (Copy).jpg

και το ρυμουλκό Svitzer Edda

ZZZZ 1243 (Copy).jpg ZZZZ 1257 (Copy).jpg

----------

